# do you eat the wipers



## fishing#1

do you guys/gals eat the wipers if so how do you cook them?


----------



## Packfish

I have- dusted with egg, fllour and lemon pepper and fried right there after catching.
Seemed pretty good to me.


----------



## Grandpa D

Wiper is just OK to eat.
They are a lot more fun to catch.
If you do try to cook one, be sure to cut out the blood vein that runs along the side of the fillet.


----------



## SingleShot man

+1000, Packfish. That's my method. it's how I got my girl to eat fish! Seriously, she wouldn't touch anything remotely aquatic (the first 30 years of her life) until I fed he r a fried Wiper. Now she craves sushi. Wipers are awesome fried; add a little lemon juice just before serving.


----------



## dunn_gary

I fillet mine, no bones, skin, etc., just a nice piece of flesh. Then I fry them in butter (Can't Believe It's Not Butter, as I have a cholestrol problem), splashing on a bit of lemon juice, and sprinkling with Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning! MMMMM GGGoooooddddd :!: :!: :!: :!: 
Most fish tastes good this way. Some fish I like to bread, esp. trout, but they are good this way as well.


----------



## wyogoob

I like to steam that flakey white meat of wipers and stripers. (I like them fried too, but I'm trying to keep the weight down) 

Put the fillets on a buttered tray, skin down, add some water and butter. 
Put salt, pepper and lemon juice on top.
Cover with foil. 
Cook in oven at 325° F for 30 minutes.
Remove foil.
Drain tray, cook another 10 minutes.


----------

